# Jameah Islameah School, East Sussex - April 2015



## TheVampiricSquid (May 11, 2015)

Hey guys..

Little late with the report but headed down to Jameah with SlimJim and Chopper. We found ourselves an open door and had a little mooch around. After hearing what we presumed was secca talking, we backtracked and headed over to the church, after snapping away here we headed round into the main building. We dind't get very far as we heard muffled voices and signs of life - the smell of fresh cooking, clothes hanging out to dry etc.. from here we decided to back up once again and make our way out.. on our exit we bumped into a gentleman, who informed us that it's in fact not derelict, and is still teaching as a school!

The short story with this place is that it was originally a Victorian orphanage. In later years it became a seminary and also ballet school and ultimately became an Islamic school. It's infamy came about when in the late 90s, Abu Hamza used it to train his acolytes in the use of automatic weaponry and handguns. Further dodgy goings on were reported later on and the Police raided the place in 2006. (Borrowed from Jim)






























































Unfortunately I did't take any externals as the guy we asked said no, so we respected his requests and went on our way. Shame though, as it is such a beautiful building.

Thanks for reading guys! ​


----------



## SlimJim (May 11, 2015)

Top quality shots, squid old chum!  Pity the place is so run down, it needs looking after.


----------



## UrbanX (May 12, 2015)

Awesome stuff! Fantastic set of photos!


----------

